# Pipe forum members, what's your age?



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

So, I recently started smoking pipes and now my housemates are all giving me flack for it, saying that "pipes are for 70 year olds". i'm 22. I was just wondering how old everyone else here is?


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

22. I have a couple friends from the campus cigar club who also smoke pipes who are 18-19, so we aren't the youngest.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm definitely 21, last time I checked I was.


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

That's definitely reassuring..


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

You guys sound like you started like I did. I started with pipes and cigars when I was in college because my Dad and I had a bet about giving up cigarettes. Turned out that he did the same thing as me and found a couple of substitutes. Now 55 and glad to see some younger folks smoking pipes and cigars, seems like the hobby will continue to survive.:ss


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

im 18, and although i won't admit to any illegal behavior, i first started at 17 (disclaimer - as far as any law enforcement is concerned, the final clause in the above sentence is purely fictional and any relation to actual people, places, or events is entirely coincidental.)


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

24. I started smoking cigars at 18.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: What's your age?*

Bunch of young pups.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

y'know, when I was a kid in the 70s almost ALL the old men smoked pipes, and those who didn't chewed tobacco. They'd all get together on the courthouse lawn and smoke together. Over the years they all disappeared one by one. Its been over 15 years since pipe smokers sat on those parkbenches. The majority of people alive now were young when cigarettes were popular, including the old people, so this comparison is really obsolete anyway. I only know one pipesmoker and he is in his 70s, but he also lives 100 miles away from me. There's just not a lot of pipers around, but we are growing in number as people turn away from cigarettes.
A woman told me last week that at least smoking a pipe you look much smarter than if you were smoking cigarettes. Amen

:bn


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm almost 30 and age never stopped me from doing something i enjoy. So let them tease you. They just don't know what they are missing.p


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

I am 22, and have found much enjoyment in the pipe. The girlfriend likes to make fun of me about what an old guy I am (smoke a pipe, going to be an accountant, ready to go to bed @ 9:30 most nights), but it is much better than the alternative (coffin nails).

Although, I must admit that I fell off the dip wagon during my final year of baseball, so all my smoking tobacco hasn't been getting the time it deserves. Ah well, after next week I am back to cigars and pipes.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm 38 ... started smoking cigs at 16 ... started smoking cigars when I was 18(ish) .... drugstore brands mostly and some Punch & Partigas ..... and didn't pick up the pipe untill 2 years ago.....not counting the time I stole my fathers briar, when I was about 6 and huffed & puffed my way to u


----------



## lowcountrycigars (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*



jc85 said:


> So, I recently started smoking pipes and now my housemates are all giving me flack for it, saying that "pipes are for 70 year olds". i'm 22. I was just wondering how old everyone else here is?


 I am 34 started smoking Cigars when I was 22


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

I am 65 and will be 66 on July 4th. I was a light cigarette smoker, a pack or two a week, throughout most of my 20's. In the early 30's I started with cigars, and loved them, smoking a couple a week. In my late 30,s I picked up on the pipe, and I have been enjoying both ever since. However, I must admit that over the last few years, I have been favoring cigars over the pipe. :tu

Johnny


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: What's your age?*

24 years young. Started with the pipe when I was 20 though. Couldn't always afford good cigars on a college budget p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

46 - almost 1 1/2 packs per day for 25+ years, had probably 500 hundred cigars over the same period of time. The past year has seen me virtually stop the cigarettes (although I can still have a few per week at times, just for convenience). Usually have 5 to 10 cigars per week (mostly burning thru acceptable cigars that I bought while experimenting) but this will likely go down to 3 - 4 per week, mostly on weekends, and seeing a big step up in quality.
The rest is pipe which I just picked up a few months ago...and should have done years ago.
Not very often that you get MORE flavor for LESS cost.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm 47. Started smoking cigars a year and a half ago. Picked up the pipe this past January. Still smoke 3-5 cigars a week, the pipe pretty much everyday. And, I luvs me some latikia!

p


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

45 - Been smoking cigars for 7 or so years. Only recently found out what I was missing from all the dog rockets i was smoking.

Started the pipe thing a couple of months ago and am having a hard time getting into it. Seems like so much work compared to a cigar. I'll keep trying though. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*



kjd2121 said:


> 45 - Been smoking cigars for 7 or so years. Only recently found out what I was missing from all the dog rockets i was smoking.
> 
> Started the pipe thing a couple of months ago and am having a hard time getting into it. Seems like so much work compared to a cigar. I'll keep trying though. :tu


DO keep trying - I was in the same place as you and almost said "F it". But getting some decent tobacs and sticking with it has very much paid off. And now my cigars (the good ones at least) are just that much more special for it.

Hang in there p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: What's your age?*

101 dont' believe me, check my profile. :tg


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*



EvanS said:


> DO keep trying - I was in the same place as you and almost said "F it". But getting some decent tobacs and sticking with it has very much paid off. And now my cigars (the good ones at least) are just that much more special for it.
> 
> Hang in there p


Yeah this is totally right. I burned the hell out of my tongue for 6 months before taking a short break to reconnoiter and do a little homework, but after my on again-off again love affair with cigarettes for over 20 years this was always a motivation to hold onto the pipe. But, there were parts of pipe smoking I had already fallen in love with so my determination stayed and it got better and easier. If you're gonna be a nicotene addict you may as well smoke a pipe, you don't have to spit, it doesn't rot your lungs or your lips, its a little bit sophisticated, an art and chicks dig it!

:tpd:


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm 25 and just started smoking pipes about a month or 2 ago. I've been smoking cigars since I was 18. I smoked cigs for about 2 years while in college but have since stopped smoking cigs.


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: What's your age?*

19 here. Started smoking a pipe about a year ago. Pretty much picked it up with cigars. I enjoy cigars every once and awhile now, but I really do enjoy a pipe more. Just more convienent for me, as I can never really allocate an hour just to smoke. Usually busy with studying, class, or goofing around with non-smoking friends. Pipe is a quick half hour late at night that I can set down if I want. Ahhh, and it makes me feel like a hobbit. That's always good.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

almost 25


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm 44. I was on again, off again smoking pipes starting at about age 21. Really got into full-time pipe smoking about 10 years ago when I gave up cigarettes.


----------



## Satch (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

I am 33, well at the end of May. Smoked my first pipe when I was about 19 and have been smoking one on and off ever since. My friends too thought I was wierd, "Its for old folks"..... Blah blah.....

I only wish now I could sit down with my grandpa and his friends and share a pipe. I can't imagine anything cooler than that!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'll turn 33 in May. After lots of "the look" and wrinkled noses from my wife I finally found out that the whole reason she doesn't like me to smoke a pipe is because it's something "for old dudes."  Guess I'm a FOG after all. 

SB


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

27

-hyp


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: What's your age?*

28. 29 in June.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

26, 27 in may. Started smoking cigars when I was 23 and I haven't looked back since!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: What's your age?*

Perhaps the title should be changed to "What's your age PIPE smokers?"


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: What's your age?*



carbonbased_al said:


> Perhaps the title should be changed to "What's your age PIPE smokers?"


did you say something, joe?


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

56. Been smoking cigars for a year. I smoked pipes back in the 70's and stopped. Took it up again this winter when it was too cold to stand outside for an hour(brrrr.) I like a good premium cigar over the pipe, but for everyday, economical smoking you can't beat the pipe. And the flavors are fun to experiment with.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

32 been smoking a pipe foe year and a half I think


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

21 years of age.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

33 yrs old here. Smoked cigars for quite some time but only recently got into pipes last year (Thanks Ron1YY)

My cigars have taken a backseat to the pipe for obvious reasons p 



I wouldn't have any cigars if my wife wouldn't kill me for getting rid of the humidor she gave me  


Shawn


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

29 yrs of age. Been smoking cigars for years, just picked up the pipe about a week ago.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

17 (which is over the legal smoking age in England, so I'm not breaking any laws).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

49 in a few months, been smoking the pipe off and on for 30 or so years. Less than a year of smoking good baccy out of high quality pipes thanks to the fellers here in this here pipe forum. Thanks to Bill, Joe and Joe for making the pipe enjoyable.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> 49 in a few months, been smoking the pipe off and on for 30 or so years. Less than a year of smoking good baccy out of high quality pipes thanks to the fellers here in this here pipe forum. Thanks to Bill, Joe and Joe for making the pipe enjoyable.


LOL, Us old folks need to stick together.

43, in answer to the original post.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

floydp said:


> 49 in a few months


geezer (just kidding) 

love your signature Floyd - gonna use it on my 24 year old


----------



## Loge (Feb 27, 2007)

19, started smoking pipe when I was 18 earlier this last fall.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

28 here.

started smoking and collecting pipes when I was 18.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

44 next Thursday... but the spousal unit says that I act like a 13 year old. So I got that going for me... :tu


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Age???? I've been accused of knowing Christ when he was a corporal, being older than dirt, or asked by younger troops "Back in the brown shoe days did you...........". 47 mmmmm 29 years pipe smoking


----------



## 1bad41 (Apr 30, 2007)

18. Let just say when I turned 18 it wasn't my first smoke, thanks to my big bro.:tu 

But im happy, its a fun/relaxing hobbie.


----------



## twenty4valve (Nov 17, 2005)

33 here smoked cigars for 3 years but when I moved from Philly to Fort Wayne the guys in the B&M all smoked pipes about 2 months ago they finally convinced me to try it and all I can say is WOW just so much more relaxing then the cigars (and they relaxed me a lot) who would a known with all the work involved packing,tamping, and relighting (for now till I get more experienced )


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

31 and started on pipes shortly after turning that age. Took up cigars in Iraq in '04 put have found I enjoy the pipe more.

Jeremiah


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

32 with the last 6 years experimenting with the pipe.


----------



## kibitzr (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I guess since my last B/D was a few months ago and Im 66 , looks like Im the old fart in the group. been smoking since i was 14 but bought my first pipe at EDWARDS PIPE SHOP in St. PAUL, MINN. in 1967 which i still smoke on occasion.
I was introduced to the pipe by a good friend and fly fisherman / flytier Dave Engerbretson (deceased) and past editor of Fly Fisherman magazine. Dave also turned me onto english blends which I still smoke today .p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

33, been smoking pipes since 18. Although I have only REALLY enjoyed them for the last 5 years.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

26 next week


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

40 and loving this pipe tobacco hobby. I still enjoy a good cigar every once in a while, but I insist on a good pipe tobacco smoke every day and will light up untill I get-er-done!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

31 in a month from today. Been smoking a pipe for about 5 months now and love it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Surely we've had new members since May. Any newbies wanna sound off?

:tu


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

19 here, keeping the tradition alive p


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

"Fiddy-three" (53), I smoked a pipe for a time in the early 70's. I remember entering a contest at a local pipe shop during that period, won a prize for keeping it lit the longest. Anyway I stopped for a long time and just started up again with the purchase of the *CS Forum Pipe.*

Thanks for asking.

-Richard

P.S. Mad Hatter, please don't call me "Surely".

BTW how old is "May"?


----------



## blacklagoon (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm 18 and i started at 18 :ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm 28, but soon to be 29... I've been interested in pipe smoking for quite a while now, but only taken the plunge in the last month or so. My first briars are already on their way p


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll be 44 yrs old in November... Been smoking a pipe off and on since i was 18.

PS: geez this is a younger group than I thought! At 44 I'm actually older than most of those here who've answered - I would have guessed I was in the younger half but I guess not! lol


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm 20, started smoking cigars in April, just picked up a pipe last week. It takes practice, but I'm getting better at the whole aspect of it. I'm enjoying myself so far.


----------



## simmich (Jun 11, 2006)

64 over here (feels older than dirt sometimes)...Started smoking Camels as a teenager, added cigars...quit everything for 10 years...back to cigars, added pipes a couple years ago...guess I just love good tobacco!


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

I picked up pipes at 19, I'm 24 now. I'm pretty sure I've only ever smoked about 8 cigarettes in my life and only about a dozen cigars. Pipes just do it for me.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm 39. I bought my first pipe when I was about 19. I smoked it a few years but eventually just smoked cigarettes. I got back in to pipes about 4 years ago. Then stopped again until sometime last year.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm 32, first smoked a pipe when I was 19 or 20. Been more off than on with the pipe. I just can't seem to really get into it like the cigars. I like the shorter smoke time, but it is rough on my tongue.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am now going to prove how much I dislike doing homework. Time to revive an old thread. These seem to be the most common age categories, although i might break them down further if I am still bored.

*Child - but in england so its all good*
ultravox

*18-24*
jc85
davemo
solafid3
Nutiket_32
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al
sspolv
kheffelf
loge
cheeto
blacklagoon
savvy
nimravus01

*25-44*
Smokehouse
monsoon
sniper2075
[ot] loki
hoplophile
satch
silvrbck
hyper_dermic
tazziedevil
publicspeakingnerd
mr. c
ShawnP
john51277
madurofan
sgresso
hydrated
twenty4valve
JRC
livwire68
dogsplayinpoker
JPH
smokinmojo
12stones
physiognomy
Arizona
designwise1
ultramag

*45-64*
taltos
EvanS
cquon
kjd2121
Cigargal
floydp
RETSF
tzaddi
simmich

*65-99*
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*
IHT (that lying geezer)

*Too Senile to answer*
Kayak Rat
Mad Hatter

I thought about cross referencing this to the how many members thread and using profiles to add names and update those on the border. But homework actually does need done before my pot of coffee (8 o clock brand for you coffee freaks) gets cold.

Anyone not on the list, feel free to add yourself in.
Anyone whos age has changed, move it.
And if you seen anyone you know for a fact doesnt smoke pipes or doesnt ever come to CS (i left a couple off that havent been online in 5-6 months), kindly remove them from the list.

And last but not least, us youngins kick @$$
:bn

EDIT: Ps, i want to thank those of you with short and/or simple screennames.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

18.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> I am now going to prove how much I dislike doing homework. Time to revive an old thread. These seem to be the most common age categories, although i might break them down further if I am still bored.
> 
> *Child - but in england so its all good*
> ultravox
> ...


Updated to add myself as well as dls in our respective categories.:tu


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Child - but in england so its all good
ultravox

18-24
jc85
davemo
solafid3
Nutiket_32
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al
sspolv
kheffelf
loge
cheeto
blacklagoon
savvy
nimravus01
dls

25-44
Smokehouse
monsoon
sniper2075
[ot] loki
hoplophile
satch
silvrbck
hyper_dermic
tazziedevil
publicspeakingnerd
mr. c
ShawnP
john51277
madurofan
sgresso
hydrated
twenty4valve
JRC
livwire68
dogsplayinpoker
JPH
smokinmojo
12stones
physiognomy
Arizona
designwise1
ultramag

45-64
taltos
EvanS
cquon
kjd2121
Cigargal
floydp
RETSF
tzaddi
simmich

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat
Mad Hatter


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Child - but in england so its all good
> ultravox
> 
> 18-24
> ...


Damnit! I know I posted in this but forgot to include my age. I am freaking senile at the ripe old age of 35


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Child - but in england so its all good
ultravox

18-24
jc85
davemo
solafid3
Nutiket_32
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al
sspolv
kheffelf
loge
cheeto
blacklagoon
savvy
nimravus01
dls

25-44
Smokehouse
monsoon
sniper2075
[ot] loki
hoplophile
satch
silvrbck
hyper_dermic
tazziedevil
publicspeakingnerd
mr. c
ShawnP
john51277
madurofan
sgresso
hydrated
twenty4valve
JRC
livwire68
dogsplayinpoker
JPH
smokinmojo
12stones
physiognomy
Arizona
designwise1
ultramag
fireman43
Mad Hatter

45-64
taltos
EvanS
cquon
kjd2121
Cigargal
floydp
RETSF
tzaddi
simmich

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

34 for me.....

Child - but in england so its all good
ultravox

18-24
jc85
davemo
solafid3
Nutiket_32
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al
sspolv
kheffelf
loge
cheeto
blacklagoon
savvy
nimravus01
dls

25-44
Smokehouse
monsoon
sniper2075
[ot] loki
hoplophile
satch
silvrbck
hyper_dermic
tazziedevil
publicspeakingnerd
mr. c
ShawnP
john51277
madurofan
sgresso
hydrated
twenty4valve
JRC
livwire68
dogsplayinpoker
JPH
smokinmojo
12stones
physiognomy
Arizona
designwise1
ultramag
fireman43
Mad Hatter

45-64
taltos
EvanS
cquon
kjd2121
Cigargal
floydp
RETSF
tzaddi
simmich

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Child - but in england so its all good
ultravox

18-24
jc85
davemo
solafid3
Nutiket_32
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al
sspolv
kheffelf
loge
cheeto
blacklagoon
savvy
nimravus01
dls

25-44
Smokehouse
monsoon
sniper2075
[ot] loki
hoplophile
satch
silvrbck
hyper_dermic
tazziedevil
publicspeakingnerd
mr. c
ShawnP
john51277
madurofan
sgresso
hydrated
twenty4valve
JRC
livwire68
dogsplayinpoker
JPH
smokinmojo
12stones
physiognomy
Arizona
designwise1
ultramag
fireman43
Mad Hatter
BigT

45-64
taltos
EvanS
cquon
kjd2121
Cigargal
floydp
RETSF
tzaddi
simmich

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat
__________

the way BigT did it works best, just make sure you use the most recent list.
Also, go ahead and add your name onto the list itself, not just up top (not picking on you man)


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I added myself to the mix and...

alphabetized for Evan's OCD. :r

Child - but in england so its all good
ultravox

*18-24*
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
jc85
kheffelf
loge
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

*25-44*
12stones
Arizona
Big T
designwise1
dogsplayinpoker
monsoon
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
JPH
JRC
livwire68
madurofan
mr. c
[ot] loki
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
sgresso
ShawnP
silvrbck
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

*45-64*
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

*65-99*
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*
IHT (that lying geezer)

*Too Senile to answer*
Kayak Rat
Mad Hatter


----------



## Phil S (Oct 23, 2007)

Throw me on the list, cigars since I was 18, Pipes as of 2 weeks ago. I'm 19 now. Turn 20 in a few months.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks for the ABC
Just have to fix mad hatter (problem child)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
jc85
kheffelf
loge
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
designwise1
dogsplayinpoker
monsoon
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

22. Started smoking cigars when I was 19. Started and quickly stopped smoking pipe last summer, B&M was horrible and didn't provide proper instruction. Started up again this Spring. been enjoying it so far.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> 18-24
> blacklagoon
> cheeto
> davemo
> ...


added mithshrike


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

32 here. Just picked up the pipe, and man.. should of picked this up first before cigars. Seems a hell of a lot cheaper!

p


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

i'm 31 and I think it is cool to smoke a pipe! It is classy~!

~DUCK


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

29 ............. :tu


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

19 here


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm 21, been smoking cigars for about 8 months... pipes for only about 2 weeks.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

The 45-64 crowd is a short but distinguished list - so I'll join that one - 


51 here -


Ron


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
designwise1
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm 21, I suppose I'll join that crowd :tu


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

18 year old chiming in


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
designwise1
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> ...


My name disappeared!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Tack me onto the big list .... for a few more years anyway.

39 here.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
designwise1
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Too Senile to answer
Kayak Rat
__________________

monsoon, you are already on the list
dls, dont know what happened but you are back on


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Age? Age? Age is an attempt by man to put a handle on that which he knows he is not in charge of. 

I helped God design the seven layers of hell and make IHT look like a spring chicken.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

25-44 for me.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Age? Age? Age is an attempt by man to put a handle on that which he knows he is not in charge of.
> 
> I helped God design the seven layers of hell *and make IHT look like a spring chicken*.


The resemblence is astonishing, ... indeed.

:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

34 been smoking for less then 1year.p


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat
________________


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## Deriffe (Jul 27, 2004)

45 here. My fondest childhood memories are of setting in my grand parents house and watching my grand father quietly and peacefully smoke his pipe. I have always loved the smell of pipe tobacco. I got his pipe collection when my grand mother died. He's been gone more than 25 years and I still miss him. I've been back heavily into pipe smoking and pipe collecting for about 6 years.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
*Sawyer (29)*
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

45 here smoked my first pipe at 18 but have been serious for the last 15 years


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I am 22. I started smoking cigars when I was 20. I picked up pipes because it is cheaper and I enjoy it a lot more when I was 21.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
accorddude
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat

22 18-24 29%
36 25-44 48%
13 45-64 17%
02 65-99 2.7%
01 100+ 1.3%
01 Eternal 1.3%
___________
75 Members = 99.3% close enough

Just thought I'd add some stats, just got out of business 101 and it seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

I happen to be 28.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> I happen to be 28.


:r you make it sound like it's a mistake that you are 28 :r


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

18-24
*BostonMark*
accorddude
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

EvanS said:


> :r you make it sound like it's a mistake that you are 28 :r


could very well be  that's a conversation I don't wish to have with my parents though.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag
Aeroswat

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

aeroswat said:


> 18-24
> accorddude
> BostonMark
> blacklagoon
> ...


BUMP


----------



## JoelS (Nov 28, 2007)

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag
Aeroswat

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

--------------
I added myself in.


----------



## CoroHo (Jan 9, 2008)

If it's not too late (I just joined CS) I'll throw my hat in the ring.

Forty-seven here, but I've been smoking pipes since I was in my mid-thirties.


----------



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

33 here.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Started when I was 17 and I'm 20 now.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

39 and seven months. I'm still "30-something", right?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag
Aeroswat

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
CoroHo
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag
Aeroswat
Nabinger16

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
CoroHo
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat


----------



## ButchA (Dec 17, 2007)

46 here....


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm 22.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Old enough to be retired from the Army (evidently I joined before a couple of dozen here were even conceived) after a full career and be well into a second career.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Young, handsome and in denial...but you could say I was 41.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

30 here.


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

27 years young.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*18-24*
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

*25-44*
[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
cigar_040
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

*45-64*
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
CoroHo
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi

*65-99*
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*
IHT (that lying geezer)

*Eternal*
Kayak Rat


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

33 here. Picked up the unfortunate habit of ciggys at about 12. Smoked those horrid little things for 20 years. Back in my teens while working for People's Drug I dabbled with a pipe or 2, but found my self turned off. A lack of guidance and very low grade tobac was the main reason. After giving cigs up my fiance' mentioned how she likes the smell of a good pipe, and certainly prefers it over when I would occasionally buy a nice cigar. So I went out one day last spring and found a couple of estate briars and a bag of 1-Q from the local B&M. The rest is history, as they say.p


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

24 here. Will be 25 in April


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
cigar_040
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
CoroHo
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi
DAFU

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat

Added my name to the mix.


----------



## ButchA (Dec 17, 2007)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
cigar_040
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
CoroHo
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi
DAFU
_ButchA_

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

Eternal
Kayak Rat
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -

I added mine to the list as well...


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

46 Here


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

ButchA said:


> - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> 18-24
> accorddude
> BostonMark
> ...


good times


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

18-24
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

25-44
[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
cigar_040
croatan
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
*Papichulo*physiognomy
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer (29)
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
ultramag

45-64
Blake Lockhart
Cigargal
CoroHo
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
taltos
tzaddi
DAFU
_ButchA_
_Syekick (55)_

65-99
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

100+
IHT (that lying geezer)

External
Kayak Rat


----------



## Fried (Jan 19, 2008)

33 and still kickin'


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

32 for now.p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Updated*

*18-24*
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
IceChant
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
OilMan
Phil S
rehbas21
rahllin
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

*25-44*
[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
aliefj96
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
Cigar_040
croatan
Davetopay
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
DublintheDam
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
Fried
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
icculus1946
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
Papichulo
publicspeakingnerd
satch
Sawyer 
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
tzilt
ultramag

*45-64*
Blake Lockhart
ButchA
Cigargal
CoroHp
DAFU
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
JRI
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
rgd
simmich
Syekick
taltos
tzaddi

*65-99*
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*
IHT (that lying geezer

*Eternal*

Kayak Rat

I think everyone is in now!

98 pipers

p


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: What's your age?*

I'm 36 have occasionally smoke a pipe on and off since college. My dad was a pipe smoker all while I was growing up so I was always around pipes and pipe smokers. He has since quit. I mostly smoke cigars but I do enjoy smoking a pipe when I do.


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

30 here. Swore of ciggies three years ago, never really smoked em anyway. Cigars about two years. Pipes tried when I was 18 and just started back into them about two weeks ago.


----------



## The Evil Maharajah (Jan 16, 2008)

Twenty-one. Smoking a pipe-full a day & the occasional cigar for a few years now, the precise number of which escapes me. Having never smoked a cigarette in my life (nor do I intend to) I just went straight for the good stuff...


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll be 30 in April. I'm still trying to get my wife to accept the idea of smoking a pipe. She always says I look old manish. 

Although, if I feel old and look old, does that give me the right to do old things? :r


----------



## derbaff (Feb 20, 2008)

25. Just picked it up and friends are giving me crap about it. Pipes = Grandpas you know! I likes cigars as well, but they're too expensive to smoke very often. And I hate cigarettes (also too expensive). I was surprised to see how inexpensive getting started with a pipe was, well a corn cob anyway. I'm sure this will get more expensive, but at least I'll have a pipe collection to show for it.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

It ain't how many years, it's how hard those years were. Just shy of 47 with my share of hard ones thrown in for good measure.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

47 here and a young'in when it comes to pipes :tu


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Turning 40 in a few months. 

Smoking a pipe doesn't make me feel any older...just a lot happier! 
:chk


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

27! Just took up the pipe last year.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

20, started pipes at 18.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm an old fart. I will be 36 in April.


----------



## egontheviking (Sep 26, 2007)

I am 22. a friend bought me a pipe as christmas gift back in 2006 and would smoke it every once in awhile. Now I smoke at least two bowls a day and have been blessed in the area of friends not giving me hell for it due to age. They say that a pipe suites my persona quite nicely.


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll be 51 in about a week, Started with Camels, quit; went to cigars, quit for quite awhile, now Pipes and Cigars, with a preference for the pipep


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

18. I started (aka began bumming cigars or pipes off people for the flavor) when I was 15 or 16.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

42 here, and plodding along.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Well, as of today, I'm 20


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update*

*18-24*

1bad41
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
egontheviking
Geist
IceChant
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
OilMan
Phil S
Quick Nick
rehbas21
rahllin
sacmore
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
TheEvilMaharajah
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al

*25-44*

[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
aliefj96
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
Cigar_040
croatan
Davetopay
derbaff
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
DublintheDam
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
Fried
gvarsity
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
icculus1946
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
lowcountrycigars
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mustang1
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
Papichulo
publicspeakingnerd
RevZeek
RJ Puff
satch
Sawyer
Senator 
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokeyscotch
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
tzilt
ultramag

*45-64*

billhud
Blake Lockhart
ButchA
Cigargal
CoroHp
DAFU
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
JRI
kg6smx
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
RGD
sailchaser
simmich
Syekick
taltos
tzaddi

*65+*

JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*

IHT ("that lying geezer")

*Eternal*

Kayak Rat

p

I think this is everyone who posted. If you want your name added... just post your age and I'll keep the list updated from time to time.

.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't think I'm in there. I'm 18.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm 27


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

33 here


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Update*

*18-24*

1bad41
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
egontheviking
Geist
IceChant
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
OilMan
Phil S
Quick Nick
rehbas21
rahllin
sacmore
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
TheEvilMaharajah
Thillium
Twill413
carbonbased_al
weetone

*25-44*

[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
aliefj96
Arizona
Big T
Buckeye Jack
Cigar_040
croatan
Davetopay
derbaff
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
DublintheDam
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
Fried
gvarsity
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
icculus1946
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
lowcountrycigars
Mad Hatter
madurofan
mustang1
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
Papichulo
perogee
publicspeakingnerd
RevZeek
RJ Puff
satch
Sawyer
Senator 
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Smokehouse
smokeyscotch
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
twenty4valve
tzilt
ultramag

*45-64*

billhud
Blake Lockhart
ButchA
Cigargal
CoroHp
DAFU
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
JRI
kg6smx
kjd2121
pipeyeti
RETSF
RGD
sailchaser
simmich
Syekick
taltos
tzaddi

*65+*

JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*

IHT ("that lying geezer")

*Eternal*

Kayak Rat

p

I think this is everyone who posted. If you want your name added... just post your age and I'll keep the list updated from time to time.


----------



## nikolaj (Apr 26, 2007)

I am to be 21 years of age in november.
I don't think the extra year will keep people from thinking I'm a weed-smoking hippie because of my pipe though...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm 36 and loving it!!


----------



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

last time i checked i was 27


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

> Child - but in england so its all good
> ultravox


Hahaha. I only just noticed this. I guess this was done when I was 17 which, by the way is now illegal even in England. It would seem that I've been excluded from the more recent lists but I'm 18, soon to be 19.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Can't remember... 

D'oh! 56.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

I Am 41. (crap!)


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I'm 36 and loving it!!


Mid 30's really are a great age to be. You get to be the older man, the younger man, the father figure, the young guy, you don't get questioned so much, your judgement is regarded as more sound and there's a sense of security and belonging that wasn't so easy to find just a few years earlier, and perhaps later.


----------



## nikolaj (Apr 26, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Mid 30's really are a great age to be. You get to be the older man, the younger man, the father figure, the young guy, you don't get questioned so much, your judgement is regarded as more sound and there's a sense of security and belonging that wasn't so easy to find just a few years earlier, and perhaps later.


yeah, I was in my thirties, all I have now is my youth, good looks and a total lack of obligations or respect for my elders.
oh wait...


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

30 I think??


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

28!


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

38 and started smoking cigars and pipes at the ripe old age of 15.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update*

*18-24*

1bad41
accorddude
BostonMark
blacklagoon
cheeto
davemo
dls
egontheviking
Geist
IceChant
jc85
kheffelf
loge
mithshrike
nikolaj
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
OilMan
Phil S
Quick Nick
rehbas21
rahllin
sacmore
SAjunidog
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
TheEvilMaharajah
Thillium
Twill413
Ultravox
carbonbased_al
weetone

*25-44*

[ot] loki
12stones
Aeroswat
aliefj96
Arizona
bigkev77
Big T
Buckeye Jack
Cigar_040
croatan
Davetopay
derbaff
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
DublintheDam
duck
earnold25
monsoon
everypipedotcome
frankluke
Fried
gvarsity
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
icculus1946
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
livwire68
lowcountrycigars
Mad Hatter
madurofan
Mennald
mustang1
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
physiognomy
Papichulo
perogee
perogee
publicspeakingnerd
RevZeek
rharris
RJ Puff
satch
Sawyer
Senator 
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Slow Triathlete
Smokehouse
smokeyscotch
smokinmojo
sniper2075
tazziedevil
Tuxguy
twenty4valve
tzilt
ultramag

*45-64*

billhud
Blake Lockhart
ButchA
Cigargal
CoroHp
DAFU
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
JRI
kg6smx
kjd2121
Mister Moo
pipeyeti
RETSF
RGD
sailchaser
simmich
Syekick
taltos
tzaddi

*65+*

JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*

IHT ("that lying geezer")

*Eternal*

Kayak Rat

Summary:
Ages...# of members

18-24...35
25-44...66
45-66...22
65+ ...2

p

Not positive of the purpose for all this or if anyone really cares for that matter...but as long as it was started, I figured it couldn't hurt to keep it current.

.


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

You can add me to the 25-44 list


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

jc85 said:


> So, I recently started smoking pipes and now my housemates are all giving me flack for it, saying that "pipes are for 70 year olds". i'm 22. I was just wondering how old everyone else here is?


I am 23 years old. Smoked cigs for a few years. Then gave up for a year. I had an old pipe laying about my house for a while so I decided to take up pipe smoking.

At this age people seem to think that its really strange to be pipe smoking. But I really enjoy it!


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

40 (UGH) Just started 2 weeks ago, before that, I was a summer cigar smoker for a couple of years.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

Im 19 here. Honestly i have smoked cigars for a number of years now and i really diddnt get into pipe smoking untill just last year. I really like it but i dont like the conotation that i get being as young as i am that it is a weed pipe.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 49 and just started smoking a pipe this year. I have been smoking cigars since 12/3/06. So I started late on both but am doing my damnedest to catch up. :ss p


----------



## McCharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> I really like it but i dont like the conotation that i get being as young as i am that it is a weed pipe.


I hear ya on that. I kind of got a funny look from the man at the counter when I told him I needed a pipe.

I am 21 by the way.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

On pipes for last 2 years though did smoke them occassionally about 25 yrs ago. Cigars for last 4. I'm 51 at end of month.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wolfgang8810 said:


> Im 19 here. Honestly i have smoked cigars for a number of years now and i really diddnt get into pipe smoking untill just last year. I really like it but i dont like the conotation that i get being as young as i am that it is a weed pipe.





McCharlie said:


> I hear ya on that. I kind of got a funny look from the man at the counter when I told him I needed a pipe.
> 
> I am 21 by the way.


I'm 23 and get the same. When I buy cobs (actually got carded the other day p), and start to get that reaction, I just start talking about the blends, rattling them off the top of my head saying the characteristics about them, what's good, etc and they quickly realize that I know what I'm talking about and they can't compete.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

25-44. About to enter the upper third of this bracket.


----------



## aehub39 (May 26, 2008)

Last time i checked it was 69 years.Pipe smoking keeps you young.


Alanp


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm 39 and have been smoking pipes for less than a year with things really kicking into high gear just this past winter. After years and years of cigars I find that the variety and rituals of pipe smoking fit my personality better.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Mid 20's


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I am 25 and have really started to enjoy my pipes within the last couple of weeks. I have been a tobacco lover since i was about 16. I would drive around with my cousin and try to buy black and milds, backwoods, and various other cheap cigars. We would drive all night if we had to, until someone sold us our cigars. I started smoking nice cigars on special occasions once I turned 18 with my dad at the river or lake. Many good memories. Club Stogie turned me into a raging fanatic with the collecting and learning mystique of fine tobaccos. I have learned a great deal from this wonderful place we call Club Stogie. Thanks a million to all the fine brothers of the leaf/briar that make this place what it is. :tu


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm 41 and started smoking a pipe back in April. I dabbled in cigars but the maintenance was too much to keep up with and it's just too easy to ruin an expensive stick.


----------



## Samsonite (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm 21. Been smoking hookah since I was 18 and pipes within the past month or so, so I'm still a novice and my bowls burn hot, but I think it's mainly because of a) aromatics and b) I'm used to being able to puff away


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah nice to be back on the boards after being way too busy for way too long to even hardly enjoy a bowl....
Anyway, just turned 20 in May. I'm pretty much a lover of tobacco in general.. a guy I used to work for in land management/forestry got me smoking unfiltered camels when i was like 17. Cigars since I was about 16 since they were one thing always redily available since my friend's dad's a pilot and would often be given boxes as gifts. For the pipe, my girlfriend gave me one for christmas this year since I've always really liked to relax with a good cup of coffee and had always talked about wanting one but could never make myself buy one and now I love it. As much as I'd always enjoyed a good cigar, pipe smoking is definately my cup of tea.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I am 19. The first time I smoked a pipe I was 15, but I just started actually smoking a pipe about 5-6 months ago.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just started pipe smoking and just turned 26.


----------



## angelusnexx (Jun 9, 2008)

McCharlie said:


> I hear ya on that. I kind of got a funny look from the man at the counter when I told him I needed a pipe.
> 
> I am 21 by the way.


I just turned 23. I either get some type of connotation that it is for weed or they think it is really strange and silly for someone my age to be engaging in such activity. It is not something that I bring up in normal conversation so very few people even know about it.

I really could not care less what others think of my hobbies but it can become very annoying.


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

33, been smoking pipes for a few years. I started smoking cigarettes in my young teens, but quit back when I was in my early 20's. I have only really been collecting cigars for the last 6-9 months, so I'm much more heavily invested into my pipes.


----------



## superpelic (Jun 4, 2008)

32 smoking pipe for a few months now and enjoy it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update*

*18-24*

1bad41
accorddude
angelusnexx
BostonMark
black lagoon
call-of-the-weird
cheeto
davemo
dls
egontheviking
Geist
IceChant
Infin1ty
jc85
Kheffelf
loge
McCharlie
mithshrike
nikolaj
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
OilMan
Phil S
PipesandGOP
Quick Nick
rehbas21
rahllin
sacmore
Sajunidog
Samsonite
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
SUOrangeGuy
TheEvilMaharajah
Thillium
Twill413
Ultravox
uncballzer
carbonbased_al
wee tone
Wolfgang8810

*25-44*

12stones
Aeroswat
aliefj96
Arizona
bigkev77
Big T
Buckeye Jack
Cigar_040
croatan
CRONO14
Davetopay
derbaff
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
dogsplayinpoker
DublintheDam
duck
earnold25
Ego Archive
monsoon
everypipedotcome
frankluke
FriendlyFire
Fried
gvarsity
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
icculus1946
jm0307
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
labsix
livwire68
lowcountrycigars
Mad Hatter
madurofan
Mennald
mugwump
mustang1
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
old4X4
[ot] loki
parris001
physiognomy
Papichulo
perogee
perogee
publicspeakingnerd
RevZeek
rharris
RJ Puff
satch
Sawyer
Senator 
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Slow Triathlete
Smokehouse
smokeyscotch
smokinmojo
sniper2075
superpelic
tazziedevil
TheRealBonger
Tuxguy
twenty4valve
tzilt
ultramag

*45-64*

billhud
Blake Lockhart
ButchA
CBI 2
Cigargal
CoroHp
DAFU
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
hunter1127
JRI
kg6smx
kjd2121
Mister Moo
pipeyeti
RETSF
RGD
sailchaser
simmich
Syekick
taltos
tzaddi

*65+*

aehub39
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*

IHT ("that lying geezer")

*Eternal*

Kayak Rat

Summary:
Ages...# of members

18-24...43
25-44...76
45-66...24
65+ ...3

p

This will probably be my last update cause I'm noticing that a lot of members on the list aren't posting anymore, so the list in general is inaccurate.

.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> BUMP


I'll feed Mad Hatter's bump.

I am...I had to think about it...23 (I guess I'll be 24 in March).

I got married at 18 and my wife and I had our first child at 20, our second at 22, and our third will be here in May.

I am also finishing up my M.S. degree in Special Education. I have been teaching for three years now. As a teacher, most of my co-workers are 35-45, hence the need to "remember" how old (young) I am.

Anyway, a longer answer to the question than you wanted probably.

I smoked my first tobac at ~21 iirc. I have been smoking a pipe off and on for 2 years, but I am just starting to get "serious". I went head first into cigars over the summer and off of pipes. Now I am back to pipes and sold all my cigars. The thought of smoking a fivers worth of something like PAMs and what a nice pipe I could have bought instead turned me to the side of the Briar. I still enjoy an occasional stogie though. :ss

If you are too lazy or disinterested to read through the above, I am 23. :chk


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am 47 and new to pipe smoking. Took my first step on this slope a couple of months ago. Tried my first bowl of Escudo last night, i think I like it p

So many tins to try so little time


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I feel like the old man in the group, just turned 44.

I just picked up the pipe about a month or so ago.... I tried the pipes a couple years ago and just didnt "get it", this time it seems to be going much better. I found once I got away from some of the bulk aromatics and started smoking a few English and Burley blends that I enjoyed the pipe MUCH MORE.

I actually find myself reaching for my pipes as often as I reach for a cigar, never thought that would happen.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

24 here


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

ill be 29 in Feb!


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is a good thread. I'm 20 and started smoking cheap cigars when I was 18 and have since tried the pipe and love it. Glad to see so many younger guys such as myself enjoying the pipe.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*Fifty-five*

(for a couple more weeks.)


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

26 here.


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

I turned 19 on November 10th of this year. I picked up pipe smoking a little while before that. Before pipes I smoked cigars occasionally, and before cigars it was cigarettes, which I didn't like, hence the switch to cigars and ultimately pipe smoking! I started smoking a little while after my 18th birthday.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

29 p


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

35 :tu


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm 18


----------



## olwar (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 19, at least for another 3 months


----------



## imperial Stout (Nov 21, 2008)

... 33


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> BUMP


I vote the one who "bumps"... consolidates, alphabetizes, categorizes, and updates the list periodically. :tu


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Still a spring chicken.....32 years young.

Been enjoying cigars for 14 years.....still in the infancy stage with the pipe (>6mos)


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

29 here and started with pipes when I was 17.
My stepdad was a bad influence on me with pipes and cigars! LOL
I am also lucky that my uncle smoked both also.!


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

23 a


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

Old enough not to have a quippy reply to a "what's your age" post! p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Blaylock said:


> I vote the one who "bumps"... consolidates, alphabetizes, categorizes, and updates the list periodically. :tu


Sorry Dave, never even thought of that when I "bumped". Probably beyond my attention span at the moment. Maybe some ambitious young man who leads by example would volunteer his services. Where's Nut when you need him? 

I'll give it a try but if I fark it up don't say I didn't warn ya.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Update*

*18-24*

1bad41
accorddude
andrew
angelusnexx
BostonMark
black lagoon
call-of-the-weird
cheeto
davemo
dls
egontheviking
Geist
IceChant
Infin1ty
jc85
Kheffelf
loge
McCharlie
mithshrike
morefifemusicanyone
nikolaj
nimravus01
Nutiket_32
OilMan
olwar
Phil S
PipesandGOP
Quick Nick
rehbas21
rahllin
rolyat 150
rx2010
sacmore
Sajunidog
Samsonite
Sancho
savvy
solafid3
sspolv
stevo192
SUOrangeGuy
TheEvilMaharajah
Thillium
Twill413
Ultravox
uncballzer
carbonbased_al
Vox3l
wee tone
Wolfgang8810

*25-44*

12stones
Aeroswat
aliefj96
Arizona
Big D KC
bigkev77
Big T
Buckeye Jack
Cigar_040
croatan
CRONO14
Davetopay
derbaff
designwise1
DETROITPHA357
Dgar
dogsplayinpoker
DublintheDam
duck
earnold25
Ego Archive
monsoon
everypipedotcome
frankluke
FriendlyFire
Fried
gillywalker
gvarsity
GWN
hoplophile
hydrated
hyper_dermic
icculus1946
imperial Stout
JAX
jm0307
JoelS
john51277
jquirit
JPH
JRC
labsix
livwire68
lowcountrycigars
Mad Hatter
madurofan
Mennald
mugwump
mustang1
mparker
mr. c
Nabinger16
old4X4
[ot] loki
parris001
physiognomy
Papichulo
perogee
petewho
publicspeakingnerd
RevZeek
rharris
RJ Puff
satch
Sawyer
Senator 
silvrbck
sgresso
ShawnP
Slow Triathlete
Smokehouse
smokeyscotch
smokinmojo
sniper2075
superpelic
tazziedevil
TheRealBonger
Tuxguy
twenty4valve
tzilt
ultramag
yellowgoat

*45-64*

billhud
Blake Lockhart
ButchA
CBI 2
Cigargal
CoroHp
DAFU
deriffe
cquon
EvanS
floydp
Hermit
hunter1127
JRI
kg6smx
kjd2121
Mister Moo
pipeyeti
RETSF
RGD
sailchaser
simmich
Syekick
taltos
tzaddi
VFD421

*65+*

aehub39
Bent Stem
JohhnyFlake
kibitzr

*100+*

IHT ("that lying geezer")

*Eternal*

Kayak Rat

Summary:
Ages...# of members

18-24...48
25-44...84
45-66...26
65+ ...4

p

Please quote this post and add your own name in the appropriate age group


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Edit: ^ *NICE!!!* :tu



Mad Hatter said:


> Sorry Dave, never even thought of that when I "bumped". Probably beyond my attention span at the moment. Maybe some ambitious young man who leads by example would volunteer his services. Where's Nut when you need him?
> 
> I'll give it a try but if I fark it up don't say I didn't warn ya.


Nah...I was just kiddin'.

It's actually good to see all the new members coming down to the Pipe Forums. Seems like most of the time it's the 2nd busiest viewed area at CS.


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> *Update*
> 
> *18-24*
> 
> ...


OK, I didn't offer my age so you assumed I was a duffer?  I moved my username to the appropriate age group. Dang whippersnappers! :gn


----------



## Strangelove84 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm a young buck too. Only 18 here, and starting with pipes.


----------



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

Im 46.......


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> *Update*
> 
> *18-24*
> 
> ...


25 - 44 --- That's me exactly. Some days I feel great and some days I feel older than I really am; my preferred occupations were rough and tumble when I was in my early/mid twenties and my body sometimes punishes me now.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> *Update*
> 
> *18-24*
> 
> ...


47 actual years, but remember, its not the years its the milage that determins the true age.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

jc85 said:


> So, I recently started smoking pipes and now my housemates are all giving me flack for it, saying that "pipes are for 70 year olds". I'm 22. I was just wondering how old everyone else here is?


I have been wondering the same thing. I am 28 and feel too young to be smoking a pipe, but after reading this thread I am no longer concerned................ Thanks for a great question.


----------



## victory01 (Nov 14, 2008)

23 over here.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Bent Stem said:


> OK, I didn't offer my age so you assumed I was a duffer?  I moved my username to the appropriate age group. Dang whippersnappers! :gn


I thought that might bring out the truth


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

21 :BS


----------



## adampc22 (Oct 5, 2008)

i am 22 also 23 in jan


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

37yrs old I am!


----------



## Bluegrass (Oct 13, 2008)

44 here p


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Just turned 51. And I think 51 is the new 47 1/2. Or something like that.


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

55. I love cigars too but tend to smoke them more when being social.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

38 ... And Still Going ....:tu


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

23. Started by smoking cigars then slowly switched to pipe. Prefer Cigars but just don't have the funds for it. $70 of pipe tobacco usually lasts me for about 2 months, while $70 of cigars is about a dozen sticks which usually last me for 5-7 days.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

54 yrs. old. Born in 1954.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the 10th aniversay of my 40th BD. Been smoking stogies for a year and a half, and pipes about a month.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

29 years old


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

A 49 year old redleg.


----------



## Kubas (Jun 4, 2008)

Will be 20 in a few months. Picked up cigars from a friend when I was 18, Bought my first pipe (meerschaum) a year ago. last summer I started my own cigar and pipe club with a few friends who didn't like the smell of cigarettes and now have over 20 members (all are 18-20).


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

46 and really starting to feel it
Brian..p


----------



## Jynxhaste (Nov 12, 2008)

I am 20


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

58 y/op


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

22; I hang out with pipe smokers who are generally 22-24.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im 26 p


----------



## superpelic (Jun 4, 2008)

32... a nice age for pipe smokingp


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

yep im 29


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm 35


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

32, here.


----------



## Jynxhaste (Nov 12, 2008)

I started when I was 18, I am now 21


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

19!!


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm 62 started smoking a pipe at age 20.


Mike


----------



## Sir Pipes Alot (Dec 11, 2008)

18 here


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

62...


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

cigars at 17 and i pipe at 19 and 20 now


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Update. I'm 51. I was 50 before.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, Johnny...

I'm 24, but last year I was 23.
Casually started at 18, but didn't get serious into pipes until this year...the year I turned 24. :biggrin1:


----------



## CrankyChris (Apr 9, 2009)

40

on and off for last 5 years


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

176 in Muskrat years ........ don't feel a day over 120 ...... Pipe smoking is for old people. Smoke a pipe; you get old instantly .....


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm the ripe, old age of 33. Been smoking the lone pipe I owned for several years, just recently gotten into pipe smoking in a big way.....and lovin' every bowl of it! ipe:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll be turning 40 on Saturday.

I started smoking a pipe in my 30's, lol

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Est. 1981


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Dedalus said:


> Est. 1981


You don't look a day over 1500.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

Forty-four......going on two hundred.

Fourteen years on the coffin nails, followed by ten years of stogies. Only found the path to true enlightenment six months ago.

I think my grandpappy knew something his seven sons didn't.

Peace.
Nick the Pug


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

36, and primarily a cigar smoker, but I started on the pipe when I was 24.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

27 me.


----------



## Doctor Humo (May 8, 2009)

33 here


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I win I am 65. Will be 66 in 15 days.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

31, and missing my 20's.

In 9 years I will be 40, and I'll be missing my 30's.

And so on, and so on.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

28.5 (it said 28 was too short to post)


----------



## Chevy Man (May 3, 2009)

I am 19. Plenty of my peers smoke out of pipes, but few seem to smoke tobacco.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

25, a fine time to be alive.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm 23 and get made fun of all of the time for being an "old man". I've smoked cigars since I was 18, and a pipe in the last year or so, I drive an old cadillac, don't shave, and always complain about "those kids and their dang music"..........maybe I am an old man?


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

31 here, so cruising right down the middle.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I am still the oldest


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought I had responded to this thread already but I guess not.

42 here, just started smoking a pipe last year at 41. Hopefully, I'll reach 91 and still be puffin' away! p


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I am 27, married, 1 daughter, and one on the way. Male, male, please God, male!


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I am 27, married, 1 daughter, and one on the way. Male, male, please God, male!


Ha, it's probably a little late to be praying for that now.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Early thirties here.
Young Puffer Fish.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of "babies" here. :biggrin1: I'm 55 & still hanging on. I was probably in my late twenties when I first smoked a pipe. Switched to cigars & now back to pipes again. Added six new pipes to my collection recently. Started breaking in my second new pipe today which is a Savinelli 320EX.


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm 22.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Another geezer here: 59


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

im 24


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm liking the young, middle-aged, old, geezer connection we got going here.
This is how it should be.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

David M* said:


> I'm liking the young, middle-aged, old, geezer connection we got going here.
> This is how it should be.


As the oldest geezer , so far, I agree!


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

43 in August. Quit cigs and been smoking a pipe for 2 years.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

David M* said:


> I'm liking the young, middle-aged, old, geezer connection we got going here.
> This is how it should be.


 I went to college in a small town in upstate NY. The barber shop in town was owned by a father and son and there was always an hour wait. There was always a mix of young college students and old farmers waiting to get their hair cut and it made for the best conversation in town. Down here in Northern VA I can't find a real barber shop like that, it's sad.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I turned 62 just yesterday, ya dadblasted whippernaping young wastrels; ya can't fool an old codger like me. At least I've become eligible for Social Security benefits. I believe there's still 8 cents left in that fund, tarnation.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

mojo said:


> A lot of "babies" here. :biggrin1: I'm 55 & still hanging on. I was probably in my late twenties when I first smoked a pipe. Switched to cigars & now back to pipes again. Added six new pipes to my collection recently. Started breaking in my second new pipe today which is a Savinelli 320EX.


The 320EX is a GREAT PIPE!


----------



## freemansrus (May 16, 2009)

I turned 21 on the 14th of may! got a bit of money to spend on my new past time!


----------



## laney1566 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm 43 now. Started at 17. Seems like yesterday!!:boohoo:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Could have sworn I had already posted my age in here. Don't find it though.

Age 38


Started smoking cigs at age 15

Quit cigs at age 30

Started smoking cigars a couple years ago at age 36

Started smoking pipes a few months ago.

Pipes have now over taken my daily cigar consumption....


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> The 320EX is a GREAT PIPE!


It's a nice big pipe for the money. I think it's going to be my favorite weekend pipe. Holds a lot of tobacco.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Started smoking at 32... I'm 33 now. Yeah, I'm a noob


----------



## RipVanWinkle (Apr 17, 2009)

Weeellllp I'm 20 years young right now. Just started smoking a pipe the beginning of this year and I'm sure I will continue to do so until i'm 284 =)


----------



## Zodduska (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm 29.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

25 ... but I'll be 45 in August.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

coming up on my 48th birthday in August


----------

